# Which Speakers to choose



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ihave 4 choices of speakers i can go with. Im not able to listen to any in person so im kinda having to go on reviews, ive checked out every AV store around here and everyone carries klipsch and other cheaper brands but nothing like im looking for.

My first option is the Infinity p362, these would be brand new and be the cheapest route at about 3350 dollars shipped or 400

My second choice is PSB T55, id take advantage of the online deal there offering and could get these brand new with a 5 year warranty for 549.

The third option is used Paradigm Monitor 9 for 700 shipped to me, these are used off of audiogone but supposedly they were displays and werent used to much.

My last option is Paradigm studio 80 v1'S im pretty sure for 725 shipped, these are also used off audiogone but the guy describest hem as excellent condition.

Money is not an issue between the 4, but i can not listen to any of them so what would you choose out of the 4 and why? Im looking for nice tower speakers to set up a nice little home theater in a small guest bedroom about 11x12. So let me know as once again im lost but i have finally narrowed it down to these 4 at least.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Saying money is not an issue is going to open up the door for all sorts of speaker possibilities. My thoughts to you is to give us your maximum amount your willing to spend as the more you spend the better you get.
My personal opinion is that all of the above speakers mentioned will have there pros and cons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

If money really isn't an option, then I would slow down and really demo and consider everything before you buy.

Out of what you listed, I personally like Paradigm over Infinity (they don't make crazy 100db 1w/1m speakers anymore) and I don't know then 2nd brand on your list.

I would consider kits too. PE has a number that look good, but they also look weak when it comes to sensitivity. I personally like madisound kits a little better. I have an older kit NLA from them, and they sounded a bit better then anything under a grand or two actually.

Some are available complete, but others only take a solder gun, drill, and screw driver to finish. http://madisound.com/kits/index.php


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well not so much money is not an option, i kinda meant between the ones mentioned the price difference is not a problem. I guess about 800 dollars is about where i wanna be new or used. 

I also found some B&W DM 603 S2 for 450 or some B&W CM4 for 775, so i guess between these i would be willing of up to about 800 dollars. Ive never bought high end speakers or never had full range towers so ive been trying to do my research and everything i just wanna make the right purchase, that way im not wondering if i should have went with one of the other speakers and be disappointed in my purchase.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah im trying to slow down and make an edecuated decision on my purchase, but ive went to 3 stores that advertise home audio and theater but i was disappointed. They didnt carry any thing worth looking at and one store was more interested trying to get me to buy in wall speakers and let them install them then really helping me with what i want which are towers.

I really like the ones i have mentioned but since i cant audition them i dont know which to go with, i want speakers that are good at producing sounds in movies but also that i can crank up for music and listen to pretty loud wth just my receiver until i can get some amps to hook them up to. Like i said im knew at high end audio which i know my choices are no where close to high end but they are considered high end for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Infinity P362's get good reviews, B&W speakers are very nice and if found for a good price hold their value and quality for many years.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Didn't we go through all this on a previous thread?:dontknow:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I say the Paradigms.:T


----------



## Barumba (Aug 16, 2009)

Go with PSB, they are bullet proof, top quality components, build, performance, reliability. The performance is exceptional. Bang for the buck? Can't be beat. You should know that by the reviews. You will not be disappointed, I wasn't.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 for the PSB's too.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes we did go through this on a previous thread haha i just keep changing my mind over and over again, im scared im gonna make the wrong choice. 

Im leaning towards the psb's, but i apologize for asking again but like i said i wanna make the right choice so it just hard to make a decision off of other peoples opinion because there always gonna push what they have the majority of the time.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Understandable, But i thought you found a dealer that carried at least paradigm:dontknow:Otherwise i'm sure there has to be dealers in your neck of the woods other then brick and mortor stores that you can audition at least some brands of speakers.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well theres best buy which carries klipsch and other brands and in san angelo where i go to school i found a store that called thereselves an AV superstore but it was literally the size of my living room and only carried things such as klipsch definitive audio, logitech and things like that which im more interested in paradigm.

The store i thought carried it i went there and they were closed but i looked inside and they were more like an office and looked like they did more home security stuff so i may try to check them out again. If they guy with the B&W C4 will come to a price i think is fair im probably gonna jump on them


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

CM4*


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Check out audio advisor.coms clearance section, they have the PSB image T65 for 400 dollers each. They have 3 6.5 drivers and are fairly sensitive so they should be easy to drive. I'll bet you'll like'em without even a listen.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on the T65, thanks fort the website i payed 758 for the pair after shipping so hopefully its what i want.

I was gonna save for a new tv but it looks like ill jhust have to work harder and save for the tv later one hah


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd look into a Gedlee option for a serious HT.

Dan


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

graydodge14 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the T65, thanks fort the website i payed 758 for the pair after shipping so hopefully its what i want.
> 
> I was gonna save for a new tv but it looks like ill jhust have to work harder and save for the tv later one hah


I think your gonna be more then happy with them as the specs are good and PSB gets good reviews.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah im excited to get them i think ill be very happy with them. Now its just time to shop for a receiver and subs then external amps for my setup


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What is your budget like for the rest of the setup?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well im thinking about 800-900 for the receiver.

I really want the epik empire duals so thats about 1500

and the center channel is about 600-800.

Im gonna wait on surrounds until i get a new tv but thats what i have planned for the rest of the setup for now.


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

Generic said:


> If money really isn't an option, then I would slow down and really demo and consider everything before you buy.
> 
> Out of what you listed, I personally like Paradigm over Infinity (they don't make crazy 100db 1w/1m speakers anymore) and I don't know then 2nd brand on your list.



Looks like the OP has made his selection so power to him! :T That said, yes they do still make crazy 100db 1/w/1m speakers.... Klipsch LaScalas and Khorns meet that easily. Then if you want to really throw some balls to the wall, you can look at some of their larger speakers. I would think there are some other brands that can do this as well, though I'm not terribly familar with who they might be. Getting 100+ db speakers isn't that hard to do.....getting smiles from the wife after having done so, might be a bit more challangeing :devil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Coytee said:


> Looks like the OP has made his selection so power to him! :T That said, yes they do still make crazy 100db 1/w/1m speakers.... Klipsch LaScalas and Khorns meet that easily. Then if you want to really throw some balls to the wall, you can look at some of their larger speakers. I would think there are some other brands that can do this as well, though I'm not terribly familar with who they might be. Getting 100+ db speakers isn't that hard to do.....getting smiles from the wife after having done so, might be a bit more challangeing :devil:


Well, I meant Infinity doesn't make that anymore (I don't think). Cerwin Vega, Klipsch vintage line do. I don't know of any others. 95db sensitivity isn't too hard to find. Not going to PA anyway, I don't think much home audio has such sensitivity any more.


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

Ahh...gotcha. I agree that it seems home audio doesn't seem to have the sensativity it might have once had. It's too bad.... I'm sure there are other wives out there who would love for their husbands to bring home some huge (ugly?) efficient horn systems to take up all the free space in the room. The phrase my wife lovingly used on mine were "big ugly teenager speakers"


----------



## jabrode (Feb 6, 2010)

The best bet is to listen to them all... but I am a happy paradigm owner and would gladly buy them again.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jabrode said:


> The best bet is to listen to them all... but I am a happy paradigm owner and would gladly buy them again.


A++ to Paradigm. One proud owner of them for almost 18 years. Gotta love it when a product keeps you coming back for more.:T


----------

